# St. Bartholomews Church (Whitworth) Lancs



## solo100 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello, this is my first picture post on this site .
I have put some pictures on of St Bartholomews Church , Whitworth Lancs . 
It is a Grade 11 listed building and the emphasis is on the amount of Gargoyles on this church building .

I cannot upload images and have tried to delete this post but cannot .
Sorry for any inconvenience caused .


----------



## HughieD (Nov 5, 2014)

solo100 said:


> Hello, this is my first picture post on this site .
> I have put some pictures on of St Bartholomews Church , Whitworth Lancs .
> It is a Grade 11 listed building and the emphasis is on the amount of Gargoyles on this church building .
> 
> ...



Here you go...this should help:

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]


----------



## solo100 (Nov 6, 2014)

http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/solo1001/media/CHURCHWHITWORTH011_zpsdafe6a6f.jpg.html?filters[user]=141874829&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## solo100 (Nov 6, 2014)

http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/solo1001/media/CHURCHWHITWORTH011_zpsdafe6a6f.jpg.html?filters[user]=141874829&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## solo100 (Nov 6, 2014)

http://i1377.photobucket.com/albums/ah57/solo1001/CHURCHWHITWORTH043_zpse0cb0bf6.jpg


----------



## mookster (Nov 6, 2014)

You have to use


----------



## decker (Nov 6, 2014)

Hope this helps.. if you right click on the photo and copy the URL then insert the code into 'Insert Image' icon in the message box, I did it to see if works...


----------



## solo100 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## solo100 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## solo100 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## solo100 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## solo100 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## solo100 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## solo100 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## solo100 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## solo100 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## decker (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice shots there, those Gargoyles are something else, splendid !


----------

